# Kahr p45



## DaveShooter

Greetings all,
I picked up a P45 about a week ago. #1 This pistol is un-real. I have only had a chance to put 47 rounds through it.
It shoots and functions better than my new full size S&W 1911. For the record I do love my S&W 1911 .45acp. My friend who sold me the pistol was with me when I shot it. #1 I am no pistolero but he and I both were hitting the target at 100 yards I am not jokeing. I still need to finish the break -in. This puppy has changed my thinking about this wonderful piece
of art.This pistol took hollow-points and round ball like it was nothing but a fine meal. I am very happy.:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## hideit

these should go like hot cakes !!
I will be REAL interested to read an honest appraisal from a "Glock person".
I have held off buying a 4" or 3" 45acp until this gun comes out and get some reviews.
The GLOCK corp should look real close at their model 36...


----------



## neophyte

*glockPerson*

hideit: Sir; will an opinion of the P40 suffice. My shooting buddy purchased one awhile back. I bought a box of 225 count from Dicks Sporting Goods.
We went Shooting. After burning the box we quit. Couple of weeks later again with an oversize box of 40's we again pulled the trigger. After getting to the bottom of the box; he asked me to see how tight of a group I could do off-hand.
Well now; after just pointing and shooting without to much considerations for accuracy; I tried.
What I found was the longest trigger pull I'd ever felt. Almost quit when it went bang. Settling down my group of 7 wasn't that shabby. He had another mag ready; I again tried; 6 shots, not too bad. I shoot Glock; a long trigger pull I'm accustomed to. This made my Glock into a 'Target' model.
Did I like the P40? Yes. would I fix the long trigger pull? I fixed the Glock's pull. Was the P40 controllable? Yes. Was it difficult to find the sights. NO.
Did it do anything unexpected? NO.
Would I have one? I carry a 638; otherwise probably. 
Last. Once I disassembled this unit; I would make sure that my abilities to otherwise work on the trigger wouldn't overload my behind.
Kahr has a good reputation for 'customer service'; I would call and check first and proceed anyway.:smt023


----------



## hideit

sorry
i was thinking about the PM45 not the p45
sure hope it gets good reviews


----------



## DJWright

Picked up my P45 yesterday. Off to the hills to put it thru it's paces, and will report on my findings. Have been carrying my full sized Kimber 1911, but have been wanting a smaller package. We'll see .


----------



## DJWright

Shot 450 rounds from my new P45 today; not one hic-up! Was really suprised at it's accuracy as well. At about 40 yards it's easy to keep all the shots in a pop can. Looks like it will replace my Kimber and Ruger sp101 as my carry gun. 

Note: The poly checkering on the grip was extremely harsh. Took a file to them and toned it down some. Also hit the rear of the frame which has some fairly sharp corners which were hard on the web of my hand. After rounding it off with a file, it feels very nice. Also hit the sharp front edge of the trigger, as it was sharp on the bottom edge of my trigger finger. Very nice now, with no abrasive edges anywhere. Just a little reshaping, and now believe I have a winner! :smt023


----------



## FHBrumb

I'm looking at the Kahr 45 as well. If I can find a PM for less than $650, I'll go that route. Otherwise, for about $500 to $525, I've seen P-45s go.

It's good to hear first hand reviews.


----------



## FHBrumb

I just ordered a PM-45 NIB for $569 plus shipping...


----------

